

Hate all the whitespace in Skype 5.0 Beta for Mac? Re-style it - danyork
http://www.disruptivetelephony.com/2010/11/hate-all-the-whitespace-in-skype-50-beta-for-mac-re-style-it.html

======
davidedicillo
This is awesome! I was just planning to do something like that on my own. The
new design looks nice, but it's really unpractical given the huge size. This
looks like an app designed to be used full screen.

------
sp4rki
This is a welcome addition, since the new Skype beta is really a whitespace
monster, but honestly? The thin messenger style main/contacts window is WAY
WAY better. I don't want to have a full screen Skype app that gets in the way,
I want something that I can plug in and forget about until I get calls.

~~~
jens187
I watched their video regarding this release and the user interface. They say
it's Mac like. But Skype is not iTunes or the Finder. So if they wanted to do
it Mac like, they should have looked at iChat or FaceTime.

~~~
sp4rki
Exactly, I went back to the old Skype a day after trying the new beta. I just
couldn't get into it. I do think that the Skype chat on a mac and the whole
calls interface could use some work, but the contact list was perfect IMO.

------
beniamino
It's much better, but doesn't deal with the excess of whitespace in the
contact list. That's what bothers me most at the moment -- my (not huge)
contact list is 5 screens long.

~~~
danyork
I agree that the Contacts List needs some similar shrinkage... but this is at
least a start. :-)

